# مجموعة كتب قيمة عن اللحام وتفصيل الانابيب



## said mostafa (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اخوتى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
اتيت اليكم بمجموعة من الكتب
عن اللحام وتفصيل الانابيب وتشكيل المعادن والانتاج وادارة الاعمال
ارجوا ان تستفيدوا بها


*كتاب المحول الكهربائى *


*كتاب برادة المواسير *


*تشكيل المعادن *
​*اللحام والقطع بالاكسى استيلين​*

*الات ومعدات كهربائية *


*العدد والادوات* 


*ادارة الاعمال* 


*ادارة الانتاج* 



واللة الموفق والمستعان
لا اريد سوء الدعاء​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
مجموعة رائعة و لكن كتاب برادة التشغيل مصر على عدم الظهور ياريت تعيد تحميله و لكم جزيل الشكر 
وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (4 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

